# 1994 Rhygin Ra



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

After several months of debating exactly what route I was going to take with my 1994 Rhygin, it is now finished. The only thing on the bike that is original from the 1996 build is the fork, brake levers and the peace sign brake cable hanger. Anyway, more thoughts later. For now, some photos:

View attachment 375534


View attachment 375535


View attachment 375536


View attachment 375537


View attachment 375538


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*more photos*

View attachment 375539


View attachment 375540


View attachment 375541


View attachment 375542


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*some specs*

Frame: Rhygin
Fork: Rock Shox Judy XC
Rims: Mavic Crossmax SL (was Mavic 217 SUP in the rear and Araya RM-17 in the front)
Hubs: Mavic Crossmax SL (was Hershey titanium in the rear and Shimano XT in the front)
Quick Release: Mavic (was Salsa titanium in Rasta color scheme)
Tires: Michelin Mountain A.T. tubeless tires
Pedals: Shimano XTR (was Shimano XT)
Crank: Crank Brothers Cobalt SL (was Cook Brothers Racing RSR w/Kooka rings)
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano Dura Ace (no idea what was on there prior; possibly Shimano XT)
Bottom Bracket: Crank Brothers Cobalt titanium (was TNT titanium)
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR (was Shimano XT)
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-0 (was Shimano XT)
Shifters: SRAM X-0 (was Grip Shift X-Ray)
Handlebars: Seven Cycles titanium (was Bontrager Titec 118 titanium)
Bar ends: Gone, daddy, gone (was Fat Bottom titanium)
Grips: Grip Shift
Stem: Ibis titanium (was Control Tech)
Headset: Chris King 2NUT
Brake set: Shimano XTR (was Shimano LX)
Brake levers: Kooka Racha
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR (was Sella Italia Flite)
Seat Post: Moots Cinch titanium (was Syncros titanium)
Paint: Rasta
Size: 18"
Weight: 21.5 pounds (was 21 pounds)
Serial #: I can't see it through the paint.
Place of Origin: Somerville, MA


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Your fork has sticker irony.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its like you downgraded almost the whole bike!




I keed, I keed!
Looks race ready now.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I love it. Well, not the paint so much, but I really would love to get a Rhygin so I can really bump up my current east of the mississippi bike theme.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice! Awesome build. Did Rhygin spec the Dont Tread on Me stickers too? 

Those Somerville Mafia guys...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

my new favourite bike on this forum.

awesome. 

aggressive. classy. fat.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeet! 

Viva Taxachusetts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

colker1 said:


> my new favourite bike on this forum.
> 
> awesome.
> 
> aggressive. classy. fat.


one Rhygin Ra: an arm
replacing most of the parts after a decade filled with lots of memorable rides: an arm and a leg
being told your bike is aggressive, classy and fat: priceless 

it's my favorite, too!  though my recently acquired Fat Chance Yo Eddy is working its way up the ranks...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Nice! Awesome build. Did Rhygin spec the Dont Tread on Me stickers too?
> 
> Those Somerville Mafia guys...


nope. I bought a Yo Eddy sticker sheet from Rody and slapped it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

IF52 said:


> I love it. Well, not the paint so much, but I really would love to get a Rhygin so I can really bump up my current east of the mississippi bike theme.


the paint took some used to getting used to, as I like solid colors better. obviously, he (Christian Jones) painted these in the Jamaican flag for a reason, though I've seen only a couple others in solid red. the paint is actually still in excellent condition.

maybe at some point I'll go west of the Mississippi (got my eye on a 1992 Ibis Xtra Mojo). all my bikes are local, which I really like (Independent Fabrication, Fat Chance, Ted Wojcik). :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Its like you downgraded almost the whole bike!
> I keed, I keed!
> Looks race ready now.


well, it's funny you mention the downgrading (yes, I know you're kidding!), because there were so many parts on it that were made by small, independent manufacturers that I really liked. companies like Hershey, Cook Brothers Racing, Kooka, Fat Bottom and TNT are gone and Syncros, Bontrager and Control Tech aren't the same as they were way back then.

it wasn't as much fun doing the rebuild as it was acquiring the parts back in the early 1990s. it would have been nice to do this as close to period correctness, but I don't have the patience like many of you. plus, considering this was purchased as a frame, I feel less compelled to go with the vintage. my newly acquired 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy will stay exactly as it was built, though. :thumbsup:

although, I was super psyched to get the 1992 Ibis titanium stem and the XTR cantilevers. considering I just picked up the Yo Eddy, that'll be my bike that I keep period correct (even though that was also purchased as frame/fork). the Kooka levers will also never, ever come off this bike.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> maybe at some point I'll go west of the Mississippi (got my eye on a 1992 Ibis Xtra Mojo). all my bikes are local, which I really like (Independent Fabrication, Fat Chance, Ted Wojcik). :thumbsup:


You still have plenty more eastern bikes to add to your collection before you head west, same as me. I've got IF, Fat, BREW and Litespeed sorted. Now to track down Rhygin, Nevil, Grove, EWR, Merlin, Wojcik....

I'd love to find an intact Nevil Devil that is large enough for me to ride.

Oh my poor wallet


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

IF52 said:


> You still have plenty more eastern bikes to add to your collection before you head west, same as me. I've got IF, Fat, BREW and Litespeed sorted. Now to track down Rhygin, Nevil, Grove, EWR, Merlin, Wojcik....
> 
> I'd love to find an intact Nevil Devil that is large enough for me to ride.
> 
> Oh my poor wallet


Need yourself a Darkside


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I really dig that...except for the XO. It looks funny to me.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> I really dig that...except for the XO. It looks funny to me.


well, I wanted Shimano XTR, but Grip Shift X-0 doesn't play well with anything except SRAM. the old Grip Shift X-Rays were great (and worked with Shimano), but the housing was cracked and I had to replace them.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Need yourself a Darkside


Everyone needs a Darkside!

Killer looking Rhygin. I have dinner with Rhygin's original machinist a few times a month...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Need yourself a Darkside


I'm not really big into Al


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

IF52 said:


> You still have plenty more eastern bikes to add to your collection before you head west, same as me. I've got IF, Fat, BREW and Litespeed sorted. Now to track down Rhygin, Nevil, Grove, EWR, Merlin, Wojcik....
> 
> I'd love to find an intact Nevil Devil that is large enough for me to ride.
> 
> Oh my poor wallet


yes, my poor wallet. it's a little light these days. in addition to updated the Rhygin and purchasing the Yo Eddy, I just had an two IFs built. I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

IF52 said:


> I'm not really big into Al


Blasphemer.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> Blasphemer.


Send me a size L Junebug with an appropriate fork and 410mm post to demo and I'll let you know what I think about it.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Send me a size L Junebug with an appropriate fork and 410mm post to demo and I'll let you know what I think about it.


You are in Georgia, right?

Head down to AVX velo. Richie and Jamie both have our Skeletor road bikes in your size. Prepare to be confused by the ride of a _good modern_ aluminum bike...

Back on track, I heard both Nevil and Christian whinging that one had ripped off the other on the rasta paint scheme...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

SuspectDevice said:


> I heard both Nevil and Christian whinging that one had ripped off the other on the rasta paint scheme...


yup, according to the 1994 Bike Magazine article...


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

*rhygin colors*



misterdangerpants said:


> the paint took some used to getting used to, as I like solid colors better. obviously, he (Christian Jones) painted these in the Jamaican flag for a reason, though I've seen only a couple others in solid red. the paint is actually still in excellent condition.
> 
> when we borrowed the #2 rhygin for a race in FLA it was red power coat. our first team bikes were all solid colors. one black, one cool nomad blue, one red, and one naked(i got tired of waiting). my first rhygin was full custom, i had christian base the frame around mt bonty switchblades, had the headtube at 1 1/8" (probably the only one he made) and 73/73 for angles. he also put an old school gusset in the front triangle with a bottle opener in the middle. that frame broke at the gusset, and was replaced with another. same specs, but no gusset (relocated the bottle opener to the seattube), and still naked.
> 
> the black bike is in portland, or now. the blue bike broke and has been replaced with a rasta (will be at the ride), red bike is still red and will be there, the naked bike got resprayed green, and fell off a trunk carrier in 2005 somewhere along 495 (i have been searching craigslist since that day, if any one found my rhygin, full grafton brakes, levers,cranks, bottom bracket, green ringle stem,syncros ti bar,control stix team bar ends, bontrager nivachrome switchblade fork, bullseye green and purple from wheel with radial ti spokes, original hugi rear hub, both laced to bontrager bcx rims, with 2.35 ritchey wcs zmax tires, xt thumbies controlling xt ders.) god i miss that bike.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*counting backwards*

So, I've been in my shop recently mixing things up, and decided to put some period correct parts on my Rhygin. I removed the absolutely stunning 1992 Ibis titanium stem and swapped it with a Ritchey Force stem. Both are 0 degree rise, but the Ibis is 135mm and the Ritchey is 125, which is the length I've been using on this rig since the original build (I still have the Control Tech stem). I really wanted the Ibis, and thought the extra 10mm wouldn't be that noticeable, but it was. Oh well. I actually like the look of the Ritchey better, so all is not lost. I also slapped on the Selle Italia Flite (date stamped 1991) with a new Black Sheep titanium seat post.

Currently researching an 8-speed drive train....

View attachment 433528


View attachment 433529


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fin.*

A couple of changes to my lovely 1994 Rhygin Ra before I call it a day. I just installed the Syncros Revolution crankset on with a Phil Wood titanium/magnium bottom bracket. Both the 110mm and 117mm were too narrow, so I ended up going with a 123mm. Needless to say, it was a tad expensive having to purchase two extra bottom brackets. I sold the 110mm and kept the 117mm for my Hershey Racing crankset. Also, the yellow NOS Selle Italia Flite saddle complemented the bike well, so I slapped it on. Generally I'm not much into matching saddles, but I thought this looked pretty nice (I also have an orange NOS orange Flite on my road bike). Speaking of matching, I just got my SwissStop Rat brake pads and coincidentally, they're green.  I'm also waiting for an NOS Rock Shox Judy Retrofit Type II Kit to arrive. Should be here tomorrow. The fork doesn't need it as it's in remarkably good shape, but I thought I'd pick it up anyway.

Anyway, I'm done with building bikes for awhile. Just in the past year, I built up my 2007 Ted Wojcik in two amazing configurations, purchased a mint condition 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy, built a 2009 Independent Fabrication Deluxe "Rhygin Redux" and am in the process of waiting for James at Black Sheep Bikes to make me a titanium fork, seat spot and stem (estimated 9/20 delivery date) for my 2008 Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel. Oh, and let's not forget this lovely Rhygin that I pumped a fair amount of coin into. Once the Black Sheep parts arrive, my wallet is officially closed to bikes (well, except for general maintenance items). It certainly has been a busy and fun past year....

View attachment 476134


View attachment 476135


View attachment 476136


View attachment 476137


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Fantastic bike. I like all the builds. Now if somebody's got a 15"er laying around...


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Love it--rasta colors and all. Would a rasta CK headset be overkill?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

993rs said:


> Fantastic bike. I like all the builds. Now if somebody's got a 15"er laying around...


Thanks! Actually, recently, there was one for sale locally that I believe was a 15".



babbalanja said:


> Love it--rasta colors and all. Would a rasta CK headset be overkill?


Again, thanks! Well, if you have one hanging around, I'd gladly install it.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Naked Rhygin*

So, instead of creating a new thread, I thought I'd just add onto this one considering the path I'm taking might not interest many of you (or be that appropriate for this forum). That being said, my beloved Rhygin is currently in the good hands of Chris Igleheart, awaiting its transformation to becoming a single speed. At this point, the frame has been stripped and once Chris gets back from the NAHBS, he'll get started on the frame and wicked cool traditional New England segmented fork that my trusty Rhygin will be sporting.

Anyway, I'll be hanging out in the Singlespeed forum and will create a progress thread over there at some point, so chime in if you're over there! 

Here's a few photos of the naked frame. Excuse some of the blurry shots as I still haven't mastered my digital camera yet. I included the groovy head badge I had Jen Green make (just arrived Saturday!) and it looks really nice! I'm not having any decals, just the paint which will be the Fat Chance Team Violet (thanks to Rody for posting the formula in his blog). The owner at Under Ground Cycles said it was a shame to strip the rasta paint job considering it was in such pristine condition. I figure after 16 years it's time for a change.... (At least I was able to finally determine that my bike indeed didn't have a serial number)

View attachment 517084


View attachment 517085


View attachment 517086


View attachment 517087


View attachment 517088


View attachment 517089


View attachment 517090


View attachment 517091


View attachment 517092


View attachment 517093


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*last two....*

View attachment 517095


View attachment 517096


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Danger, Danger , Danger...How have you been?

Always a project at hand!

I converted my Klein Fervor to SS a while back, enjoying it, it's a blast in the snow.

See you around!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> Danger, Danger , Danger...How have you been?
> 
> Always a project at hand!
> 
> ...


Howdy there!  The skinny:

Obviously, there's this project I'm looking to finish by spring. Chris says March/April completion on his end. That will be just in time for me as I'll definitely be fully recovered from my foot surgery this month (injury sustained during the 2009 Boston Marathon while running into CVS). Rhygin Metax just needs to be assembled as I have everything (just got an AWESOME Syncros titanium seat post that looks brand new) but I've been too busy playing in the snow to spare any time. The IF Ti Crown Jewel and Ted Wojcik have been sold, so it's down to the 2 Rhygin beasts and the IF Deluxe urban/suburban/rural assault vehicle. I have another project in the works, though want to wait until both Rhygin cycles are completed (and well ridden, too!!!!). Btw, I thought of getting a Fervor for a single speed project considering it has the horizontal drop-outs. I had a 1991 Klein Pinnacle XT back in 1991 and really liked it. :thumbsup: We'll have to hook up for a single speed ride at some point.

Looking forward to Don's Reunion Ride this year again. I'm thinking he should throw at least 2 or 3 as so many people really seem to enjoy them.


----------



## 45ronin (Apr 1, 2006)

*Braze-ons*

Will Chris take off the top tube braze-ons (geared stuff)? I've considered converting an older steel bike to SS, but wasn't sure how it would look with the rear mech. braze-ons left on the frame. A couple Bonty's have been done but they haven't had theirs removed.

The welds on that frame are as clean as Fat Chance stuff from back in the day.

Looking forward to seeing the final SS build.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

45ronin said:


> Will Chris take off the top tube braze-ons (geared stuff)? I've considered converting an older steel bike to SS, but wasn't sure how it would look with the rear mech. braze-ons left on the frame. A couple Bonty's have been done but they haven't had theirs removed.


Yes, along with the horizontal dropouts being installed, all of the derailleur braze-ons will be removed and the triple cable guide will be replaced with a single cable guide. It'll look pretty clean that way and I can always have them reinstalled in case I want to convert it back to a multi-speed bike (doubtful, though).



45ronin said:


> The welds on that frame are as clean as Fat Chance stuff from back in the day.


From what Chris Igleheart tells me (who actually had done work for Christian/Rhygin), it is likely that this frame was most likely welded by someone from Fat City. It's a small bike building world here in Boston, so I gather that's highly likely.



45ronin said:


> Looking forward to seeing the final SS build.


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Back from paint*

So, I brought the Rhygin to Toby Stanton back in late March for a fresh coat of paint and he contacted me this afternoon to inform me it was done. Needless to say, I set my status on my work computer to "Be Right Back" and made a bee line to Toby's shop. When I arrived, he was just preparing to buff the frame, so I got to chat with him while he performed that task. It looked pretty darn good before the buffing, and it looks spectacular now that it's done! Wow! The fades are really, really well done. It's getting dark, so I only took a few photos to highlight the Rhygin head badge and down tube. These used to be decals but Toby painted them on (per my request). Kudos to him for getting this right as he had to create these from scratch. Again, wow! I just need to decide what the heck to do with it now (it is not going to be a single speed, and will most likely be going back to period correctness)....

View attachment 544545


View attachment 544546


View attachment 544547


View attachment 544548


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful paint job.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> I looked pretty darn good before the buffing


And I'll bet you look even better now that you're all buff and everything...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Inigo Montoya said:


> very nice!





Steeljaws said:


> Beautiful paint job.


Thanks!



sho220 said:


> And I'll bet you look even better now that you're all buff and everything...


Damn my aging eyes and fat finger syndrome!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Complete photos*

Thought I'd take some detailed photos before I start the build:

View attachment 544910


View attachment 544911


View attachment 544912


View attachment 544913


View attachment 544914


View attachment 544915


View attachment 544916


View attachment 544917


View attachment 544918


View attachment 544919


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*more....*

View attachment 544920


View attachment 544921


View attachment 544922


View attachment 544923


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice. Now start hangin' parts!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Well beautiful paint. I must admit though that if I saw you riding the bike on the trail, I would just assume you were stoned.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice. Now start hangin' parts!


Thanks! Toby Stanton really is quite talented and I highly recommend anyone wanting to get their bike painted. His reputation really does precede him.

The process has begun:

View attachment 544931




Aemmer said:


> Well beautiful paint. I must admit though that if I saw you riding the bike on the trail, I would just assume you were stoned.


Thanks again!  Well, I debated having the bike painted with the Fat Chance Team Violet, but my fiancee (wife 4 weeks from tomorrow; congrats to you, too!) convinced me to stick with the original paint scheme. Considering the rasta connection, it made sense. Plus, it keeps it original and I dig that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You didn't have the fork painted to match while you were at it!?

Fail.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You didn't have the fork painted to match while you were at it!?
> 
> Fail.


The fork is being replaced with an Igleheart traditional New England segmented fork, and I won't get that until July. I have a 953 650B frame/fork currently being built by Igleheart, so that takes priority at the moment (I was told it'll be ready in June, but I'm guessing July is a better estimate). For the time being, the Judy will have to do.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice.

The seg fork would look hot with that paint scheme extended---red at the crown to yellow mid way down the legs. Maybe even red again at the ends, like how it goes back to green on either end of the seat tube.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice.
> 
> The seg fork would look hot with that paint scheme extended---red at the crown to yellow mid way down the legs. Maybe even red again at the ends, like how it goes back to green on either end of the seat tube.


Sounds good Nate but ever since you tried to match that red rack to the purple Fat I have to wonder about your choices in mixing colors............


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice.
> 
> The seg fork would look hot with that paint scheme extended---red at the crown to yellow mid way down the legs. Maybe even red again at the ends, like how it goes back to green on either end of the seat tube.


Thanks! Well, as much as I would love to match the frame, I'm going with a solid red.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aemmer---haha. Well-deserved 

Straight red will be sweet! So, component-wise are you going with a 3DV suite?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you going to put the Fat decal back on it?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Straight red will be sweet! So, component-wise are you going with a 3DV suite?


Goodness no!  Keeping the Kooka Racha green levers, though.



sfgirlonbike said:


> Are you going to put the Fat decal back on it?


No. The decal was short-lived. It would be nice to have something that denotes it was made in Massachusetts (as all my bikes are), but I can live without it. Both Rhygin and Fat Chance were made in Somerville, MA (though Rhygin's were also made in Charlestown), so there was a connection for using the decal.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm confused. Weren't you having Igleheart convert this frame to single-speed? At any rate, I think it looks great.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Vlad said:


> I'm confused. Weren't you having Igleheart convert this frame to single-speed? At any rate, I think it looks great.


Initially that was the plan, though after much internal debate, I decided to keep the frame in tact and have Chris build up the aforementioned 953 650B single speed. Glad I kept the frame in its original design.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

So you basically went through all that trouble just to have it repainted? Didn't look too bad to being with...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It kinda looks the same before and after but maybe I'm just not seeing it. Good job regardless.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> So you basically went through all that trouble just to have it repainted? Didn't look too bad to being with...


It was absolutely no trouble getting it painted. I called Toby and asked if he wanted to paint it and he obliged.  And yeah, it didn't look all that bad with the original paint, though after close to 15 years of owning it I thought this was a nice treat for an old friend.



sfgirlonbike said:


> It kinda looks the same before and after but maybe I'm just not seeing it. Good job regardless.


Thanks. The paint scheme looks exactly the same, but the quality is quite different (*Note:* The original paint quality was pretty amazing, though again, after 15 years it deserved an updating). It's quite stunning in person. Plus, I'm really digging the Rhygin logos painted on versus the old decals. It's a nice touch.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

So, I made some progress in getting the Ra built back up. Slapped on the near-NOS wheels I had from 1992 Yo Eddy! and like 'em a lot. Shimano DX hubs with Mavic 230 SBP rims. I actually have the original hubs coming back to me (Hershey titanium rear hub & XT front hub), but I'm digging the DX currently. Tires are temporary as I'm heading to Acadia this weekend and will be using it on the fire roads with my lovely fiancee. I have some Specialized Ground Controls I might slap on. Stopping the bike are some trusty old M-900 XTR cantilevers.

I'm running a 1 x 7 and am using a Shimano XTR (RD-M950) short cage derailleur with a cheap-o NOS HG50 13/23 cassette. The NOS Kooka crankset is attached to an NOS World Class titanium bottom bracket. Looking for a nice 36T Kooka chainring, so will keep my eye out for that.

The cockpit contains a nice Ritchey/Nitto 125mm/0 degree stem with some NOS Fat Bottom titanium bars. Threw on the Kooka Racha brake levers that graced it for the last 14 years and complemented those with the DX shifter.

The seat post and saddle will be replaced when I find the time to look (right now it has a Black Sheep titanium seat post with a Selle Italia SLR saddle). Would like a nice MRC titanium seat post. Wouldn't mind something other than a Flite for a saddle, but will probably cave and just throw one on.

Removed all the stickers from the fork and it looks nice. All of the elastomers were recently updated so it works okay.

That is all for now. Peace.

View attachment 545671


View attachment 545672


View attachment 545673


View attachment 545674


View attachment 545675


View attachment 545676


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

wow.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

hairstream said:


> wow.


 (thanks!)

I had to swap out the front cantilevers for my trusty old Shimano LX because the Speed Metal brake bolts on the XTR brakes finally bit the dust. The OEM bolts are too long so I'll need to cut them or find shorter ones.

Here's how it looks for the time being and prepped for my annual Memorial Day trek to Acadia:

View attachment 546275


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Outstanding as usual.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Consider this just a friendly suggestion but you may need to run either a front derailleur or a jump stop / bash guard.
I know this because when i tried to run 1x7 on my NOS buck shaver it was fine on the road but as soon as I took it in the woods it started to drop the chain on big bumps. I'd hate to see you nick up that pretty new paint job unnecessarily.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Counting Backwards*



993rs said:


> Outstanding as usual.


Thanks! 



lucifer said:


> Consider this just a friendly suggestion but you may need to run either a front derailleur or a jump stop / bash guard.
> I know this because when i tried to run 1x7 on my NOS buck shaver it was fine on the road but as soon as I took it in the woods it started to drop the chain on big bumps. I'd hate to see you nick up that pretty new paint job unnecessarily.


So far, I haven't had any issues with the chain dropping. I also ran a 1x8 on my Ted Wojcik and my IF Deluxe without any issues. If I come across any, I'll keep this in mind. I actually checked out the Paul Components Chain Keeper, and will grab one if problems arise. :thumbsup:

Anyway, I've been preoccupied with my Igleheart 953 650B SS so haven't paid much attention to the Rhygin Ra, but it was a rainy day here in Boston so I took advantage of perfect weather for hanging out in my shop (a.k.a. the basement). I updated a few things to bring this beauty more into period correctness and here's the scoop:

1. A few years back, I sold the original wheels from this bike to a fellow VRC enthusiastic in my neck of the woods. He slapped then on his Bridgestone and traveled to some exotic destinations including singletrack in Cusco, Peru. I wrote him earlier this year to see how they wheels were holding up and also inquired if he ever wanted to sell them back. The wheels had served him well and he was ready to part with them so I bought them back (for the same price I sold them for). The rear wheel is a Hershey titanium hub with a Mavic SUP 217 rim (circa 1994 or so) and the front is a Shimano XT hub with an Araya RM-17 rim (circa 1991). I dismantled the wheels and recycled the rims on trash day. I built up the Hershey hub with an NOS Mavic M231 rim and it's quite nice. It still has the original (sealed) bearings and spins smoothly. The Shimano hub will get rebuilt in the future, though I'd love to find a matching Hershey titanium front hub. Right now, I have a nice Shimano DX front wheel with Mavic 230 SBP rim on the front.

2. Speaking of wheels, I was putting together a bunch of stuff to sell when I came across a set of Specialized Ground Control/Ground Control Extreme tires in the corner gathering dust. These were either in my 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy! or my wife's 1992 Specialized Stumpjumper. They're very, very low mileage. They're actually in pretty good shape having really never been used.

3. Considering I changed the rear hub, I needed to change back to an 8-speed. I had a M900 12-28 cassette in my parts bin with very low mileage so on it went. I kept the DX shifters as they work just fine with the ghost click.

4. I replaced the green Kooka Racha brake levers with silver.

5. I had some NOS Ringle MoJo cable hangers in my stash so I thought this was as good a bike as any to receive them. I installed the green ones I had on before on my wife's bike because she *really* liked them. I like how they match the brake levers.

6. I replaced the NOS Fat Bottom titanium bars some Specialized handlebars that were on my Yo. I like the positioning of these better, although they're not as light as the titanium bars. Also, Bart Simpson is back on. I've had Bart since 1991 and he's been on the Rhygin ever since.

That's all for now. I have another set of Nuke Proof Twist Tight titanium skewers I'm going to put on, though I'd love to get my grubby paws on a set of silver Cook Bros. Racing Skewers.

Next on the list is to look for a seat post, saddle and 36T chainring. No idea exactly what I want yet, but have some ideas floating around.

View attachment 563960


View attachment 563961


View attachment 563962


View attachment 563963


View attachment 563964


View attachment 563965


View attachment 563966


View attachment 563967


View attachment 563968


View attachment 563969


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! 
Is there enough pullable cable with those Mojos?
And is the rear tire the right way round tread-wise?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice!
> Is there enough pullable cable with those Mojos?
> And is the rear tire the right way round tread-wise?


Thanks! Yeah, I have enough cable as I run my pads *very* close to the rim. It only pulls the cable about 1/8 - 1/4 of an inch. As for the tires, I have no idea if they're on correctly. I just slapped them on so the logo was on the drive side.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the properly aligned labels  
Is there a directional arrow?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fin*



yo-Nate-y said:


> Yeah, I noticed the properly aligned labels
> Is there a directional arrow?


I didn't see any directional markings, so hoping they haven't worn off with age! 

So, I'm done with my only "vintage" bike for awhile. I recently installed the Nuke Proof Twist Tight skewers, Syncros titanium seatpost and Selle Italia Flite Titanium. When I first built up the bike back in 1996, it had all these components so it was nice to see it as it was back then. As for the rest of the bike, I'm digging it. I'll probably never ride with anything but modern tires, and like the 2.4" Continentals. It's adds an extra bit of cushion that the Judy no longer provides. The only thing left I would like to change is the chainring. I'd like to get a Kooka 36T chainring (or 32T), and will keep my eye out for one of those. The headset and brake pads aren't period correct, and that's okay.

The bike still handles amazingly. I feel it floats over the terrain. It can still catch me off guard and I'll go over the bars, but it keeps me on my toes.

View attachment 569132


View attachment 569133


View attachment 569134


View attachment 569135


View attachment 569136


View attachment 569137


View attachment 569138


View attachment 569139


View attachment 569140


View attachment 569141


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Those Conti ProTections are about the closest thing I can find to a traditional skinwall these days.

Are the 2.4s really 2.4 ish, or are they more like 2.2s? I was considering a set for my 1990 Wicked. I know the 2.4s will fit in my new Igleheart fork (whenever its done...) not sure about clearance in back (although I sort of remember running Speccy 2.5s and Ritchey 2.35s on that bike back in the day).

FCTi


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> Those Conti ProTections are about the closest thing I can find to a traditional skinwall these days.


Actually, that was one of the selling points when I bought them. They have sort of a retro look to them.



fatchanceti said:


> Are the 2.4s really 2.4 ish, or are they more like 2.2s? I was considering a set for my 1990 Wicked. I know the 2.4s will fit in my new Igleheart fork (whenever its done...) not sure about clearance in back (although I sort of remember running Speccy 2.5s and Ritchey 2.35s on that bike back in the day).
> 
> FCTi


They're on the narrow side. I initially bought 2.2s and they had so much clearance I jumped up to the 2.4s. The fattest I was able to fit on this was some Ritchey ZMax 2.35s (the red rubber version), so was crossing my fingers these would work. It's tight, but they fit nicely.

I'm heading up to Chris' at lunch to pick up some parts for my 953 650B SS so I'll tell him to pick up the pace.  He wrote me this morning and said "7 cross frames exist & have to be finished as well as forks" so I gather your fork is on the To Do list. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> I'm heading up to Chris' at lunch to pick up some parts for my 953 650B SS so I'll tell him to pick up the pace.  He wrote me this morning and said "7 cross frames exist & have to be finished as well as forks" so I gather your fork is on the To Do list. :thumbsup:


Yeah I knew I was in line after his run of cross frames. And actually he told me it'd be around the end of September anyway. I'm just anxious!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*red*

So, I recently found some Ritchey Megabite ZMax tires in a 2.35" fitment and slapped then on just in time for a long weekend in the White Mountains of New Hampshire. They're in excellent condition and I'm excited to get in some trail time with these bad boys. This was my favorite tire back in the 1990s and I've been looking for a set for quite some time and am glad I got my grubby little paws on them. They're super grippy and are wonderful on the abundance of granite we have here in the Northeast.

View attachment 572927


View attachment 572928


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Are you going to cover the drive-side chainstay?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you love this bike. it shows and that's freakin great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Are you going to cover the drive-side chainstay?


No.



Killer V 900 said:


> Sweet!





colker1 said:


> you love this bike. it shows and that's freakin great.:thumbsup:


Thanks! I have ridden this bike for the past 15 years and it's still an amazing ride. We had wicked nice weather up here in the northeast for the long weekend. As I mentioned, my wife & I (& chihuahua) headed up to the White Mountains as an invitation was extended to join our friends that own a place in Bartlett. Saturday was reserved for the inaugural Super Bear ride, a ride my friend had mapped out. It was just the two of us and the ride started out on pavement for the first 10 miles, the last 4 of which has 1200 feet of climbing. Once off of Bear Notch Road, we headed into what's called the Rob Brook Area. Not many folks realize there's quite a bit of fantastic mountain biking in the Whites. It's known more for road biking (and hiking & skiing of course). We actually took a scenic vista break and spoke with some roadies who asked if there was any good off-road biking in the area and we told them about our ride.

Rob Brook is a mix of single track on old railroad grades, logging roads and ski trails. There's quite a bit of diversity in this specific area. Mostly smooth single track, but some nice technical bits, too. Headed down to the Kancamagus to a wonderful trail called the Nanamocomuck. Super twisty and fast. Took a nice break at the Albany Covered Bridge and got back on pavement before the next trail section. It was nice to get some sun and warm up a bit.

We scooted up onto a gravel road and climbed up to the Mineral Site Trail, which is shared with hikers. Hooked up with Red's Trail which had some really fun switchbacks. This goes behind two very popular climbing areas called White Horse Ledge and Cathedral Ledge. The trail is also east of the Moats, a really nice range with some great hiking trails. The trail ends at the Cathedral Ledge parking lot and we had about 5 miles on the road to get home. I was really spent as was my buddy. We shared a Clif Bar and wolfed it down and made the best of riding on am empty tank. Beer awaited us as well as a great dinner. 

Quite frankly, this was the best ride I've done in like the last decade. It was 43 miles total. The Rhygin handled admirably. It was geared pretty well for this ride (36 x 12:28; 1x8) and I only had to walk in a couple of short sections (as did my friend with his Specialized Epic with 27 gears). I went over the bars twice as the leaves that blanketed the forest hid some deep mud that arrested my momentum in short order (both times going over logs).

Anyway, if you're ever in the northeast, I highly recommend this area. We only saw one other group of mountain bikers, so you have the place pretty much to yourself. I had only ridden up in the Whites a couple of times in the past, once recently, but the time before that was in 1996 (on the Rhygin, too). I have the map I bought from the local bike shop and it's hand drawn. Pretty funny. I just bought two maps of the areas we rode in and they're much more detailed these days. :thumbsup:

_*Edit: The tires did a great job on this epic ride. Quite painful on the pavement, as they're super squishy. Everything else was dreamy. They performed just as I remembered. I like the 2.3s as they give some nice cushion and the tread throws mud and debris nicely. The tires also give great grip for climbing. Really happy these are back on the Rhygin!*_


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Any pics of the rides? Sounds awesome. I've only hiked up that way, and not in the idyllic weather you had last weekend. Have the leaves reached critical mass yet?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Any pics of the rides? Sounds awesome. I've only hiked up that way, and not in the idyllic weather you had last weekend. Have the leaves reached critical mass yet?


No photos of the ride as I'm not much of a shutterbug on rides. The foliage is about a week or two away from peak. Mother Nature gave us some nice colors and they were brilliant in the late afternoon light. Mount Washington is covered in snow, and I'm crossing my fingers there will be an abundance of snow this coming winter.


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice build.

How are you liking the combination of a bike with a shorter top tube and longer stem versus a more modern type set up of longer top tube and shorter stem? Any difference in handling versus your bikes of a more recent vintage?

I ask because I am considering a rebuild of an early 90s steel frame I've had for years, but am concerned about returning to the days of long stems. My current bike has a 23.38 tt and 110mm stem and the old bike has a 22.6 tt with an 18 seat tube. I have had a 120mm stem on there for years, but it doesn't quite feel right compared to the newer bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lawhoo said:


> Very nice build.
> 
> How are you liking the combination of a bike with a shorter top tube and longer stem versus a more modern type set up of longer top tube and shorter stem? Any difference in handling versus your bikes of a more recent vintage?
> 
> I ask because I am considering a rebuild of an early 90s steel frame I've had for years, but am concerned about returning to the days of long stems. My current bike has a 23.38 tt and 110mm stem and the old bike has a 22.6 tt with an 18 seat tube. I have had a 120mm stem on there for years, but it doesn't quite feel right compared to the newer bike.


you need a 135 stem! and a 63mm travel fork...


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

colker1 said:


> you need a 135 stem! and a 63mm travel fork...


Haha, too true. I still have the 130mm Syncros stem I saved up to buy working a job after high school 15 years ago. I also remember pouring over the Rhygin brochure during study hall, waiting to break out to ride the local park in the afternoon.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

lawhoo said:


> Very nice build.
> 
> How are you liking the combination of a bike with a shorter top tube and longer stem versus a more modern type set up of longer top tube and shorter stem? Any difference in handling versus your bikes of a more recent vintage?
> 
> I ask because I am considering a rebuild of an early 90s steel frame I've had for years, but am concerned about returning to the days of long stems. My current bike has a 23.38 tt and 110mm stem and the old bike has a 22.6 tt with an 18 seat tube. I have had a 120mm stem on there for years, but it doesn't quite feel right compared to the newer bike.


Thanks! 

The Rhygin has a 22.2" effective top and I really like the design. I pretty much have always run a 125mm stem and never felt I was too far over the wheel. It feel perfect. Both my 2009 IF Deluxe and 2010 Igleheart 953 650B SS were designed after the Rhygin, though with a 100mm stem in mind, and these are my only modern mountain bikes. I like the 100mm much better, though I'm also running a 1" riser handlebar. Anyway, I can't really comment on the longer top tube and shorter stem scenario as I've never really had any experience with that setup.

I briefly ran a 135mm Ibis titanium stem, as you can see in the first series, and that was *way* too long. After one ride, I took it off.


----------



## lawhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> I briefly ran a 135mm Ibis titanium stem, as you can see in the first series, and that was *way* too long. After one ride, I took it off.


That's exactly what happened with the 130mm Syncros stem I tried 15 years ago. I special ordered it and it turned out to way too long.

When you went with the custom builds using the 100mm stems, how long were the effective top tubes? The same as the Rhygin?

I gotta say that for East Coast climbing the chainstays on the Rhygin are pretty sick. I used to ride up in New Jersey and the only thing close on the trails at that time besides an EWR was the original Spooky Darkside. I really like 16.5 inches and shorter chainstays.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

lawhoo said:


> That's exactly what happened with the 130mm Syncros stem I tried 15 years ago. I special ordered it and it turned out to way too long.
> 
> When you went with the custom builds using the 100mm stems, how long were the effective top tubes? The same as the Rhygin?
> 
> I gotta say that for East Coast climbing the chainstays on the Rhygin are pretty sick. I used to ride up in New Jersey and the only thing close on the trails at that time besides an EWR was the original Spooky Darkside. I really like 16.5 inches and shorter chainstays.


Both the IF & Igleheart have effective top tube measurements of 565mm (22.2"). The Rhygin is right at 22" even. With the 16.5" chainstays, it's a nimble little creature. 

Speaking of stems, I removed the paint from the Control Tech 125mm stem that was original to this bike. I like the bare aluminum and plan to install it this weekend.

View attachment 574973


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

So, I've been busy cleaning up my shop and purging quite a few things as well as moving things around. I swapped out the Shimano XTR RD-M950 rear derailleur with the Precision Billet/Proshift that was on my Rhygin Metax CX. The Metax is being converted to a road-specific ride so a few things are being replaced and updated. Anyway, I like the look of the Precision Billet/Proshift on the Rhygin as it goes quite nicely with the other shiny silver bits.

View attachment 576264

View attachment 576265


Gratuitous shot of the Rhygin prior to the dismantling.

View attachment 576266


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

I see you are doing a big purge on that online auction site. Have you dialed in this and your 650B bike?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

super_stein said:


> I see you are doing a big purge on that online auction site. Have you dialed in this and your 650B bike?


This bike is pretty much as I'd like it, though I'm still on the prowl for a 36T Kooka chainring. Also, if I come across a NOS period correct headset in silver that strikes my fancy, I might install it. I have a couple of 650B bikes in the stable at the moment. The 953 650B SS is definitely dialed in, though is going back next month to the builder to have some issues worked out. My IF Deluxe 650B conversion, a bike I've actually posted in this forum, will be ready next week from the guys at Circle A Cycles. That's going to be a keeper! I have everything except the derailleurs, so I have something to research this weekend.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> This bike is pretty much as I'd like it, though I'm still on the prowl for a 36T Kooka chainring. Also, if I come across a NOS period correct headset in silver that strikes my fancy, I might install it. I have a couple of 650B bikes in the stable at the moment. The 953 650B SS is definitely dialed in, though is going back next month to the builder to have some issues worked out. My IF Deluxe 650B conversion, a bike I've actually posted in this forum, will be ready next week from the guys at Circle A Cycles. That's going to be a keeper! I have everything except the derailleurs, so I have something to research this weekend.


Your constant buying and purging parts entertains me. I do the same thing, but ship everything to work in Concord, NH to keep it on the DL. I have also seen some of your parts go via the Boston craigslist.

I was keeping track of your 953 build on the SS forum. How did the VT50 go? My last hurrah for the VT50 was in 2007 on my singlespeed converted Iron Horse. It was my fastest time in the six years I did that race (all the previous events were on multiple gear bikes).


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

super_stein said:


> Your constant buying and purging parts entertains me. I do the same thing, but ship everything to work in Concord, NH to keep it on the DL. I have also seen some of your parts go via the Boston craigslist.


It entertains my wife, too.  I have a revolving door of sorts with bikes parts.



super_stein said:


> I was keeping track of your 953 build on the SS forum. How did the VT50 go? My last hurrah for the VT50 was in 2007 on my singlespeed converted Iron Horse. It was my fastest time in the six years I did that race (all the previous events were on multiple gear bikes).


The Vermont 50 was a hoot! Very nice day, overcast and just warm enough. A touch of color was in the hills. The conditions were super dry, a contrast from last year which was quite the opposite. I was happy with the gearing (32/21), though will run a 2x9 next time. I treated the Vermont 50 like the D2R2: a nice long ride with fantastic support stations (loved the grill cheese at mile 40!!!!). Here's me right before the finish line. I could taste the beer already....

View attachment 576303


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> It entertains my wife, too.  I have a revolving door of sorts with bikes parts.
> 
> The Vermont 50 was a hoot! Very nice day, overcast and just warm enough. A touch of color was in the hills. The conditions were super dry, a contrast from last year which was quite the opposite. I was happy with the gearing (32/21), though will run a 2x9 next time. I treated the Vermont 50 like the D2R2: a nice long ride with fantastic support stations (loved the grill cheese at mile 40!!!!). Here's me right before the finish line. I could taste the beer already....
> 
> View attachment 576303


I hated the D2R2. My buddy convinced me to do it, but failed to mention the navigation format of the event. I showed up and they were like - "Here are your directions." Me - "Crap!"


----------



## alexi (May 21, 2006)

look what I found!


























Rhygin team bike by way of the Merlin dumpster, have a old fat chance fork to throw on it. Will try to get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alexi said:


> look what I found! Rhygin team bike by way of the Merlin dumpster, have a old fat chance fork to throw on it. Will try to get some more pics up tomorrow.


Wow, cool! I'm guessing you acquired this back when Merlin was still located in Massachusetts? Definitely post more photos when you get a chance, especially of the completed build. :thumbsup: The seat stays and cable guides don't match the traditional Rhygin design so possibly the race bikes had their own design.

I was over in Ace Wheelworks earlier this year and spotted a red Rhygin Ra hanging. When I initially saw this, I thought it may have been the same bike.


----------



## alexi (May 21, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> I was over in Ace Wheelworks earlier this year and spotted a red Rhygin Ra hanging. When I initially saw this, I thought it may have been the same bike.


yup this is the red rhygin that was hanging at ace, when i get the rest of the story out of some folks i'll post the history of the bike.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My name is Antoine, and I approve of this thread.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alexi said:


> yup this is the red rhygin that was hanging at ace, when i get the rest of the story out of some folks i'll post the history of the bike.


Ah, yes, it looked familiar. Randall showed me it. He didn't show me the rear wheel, though. *That *I would have picked up!



Vlad said:


> My name is Antoine, and I approve of this thread.


:thumbsup:


----------



## alexi (May 21, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Ah, yes, it looked familiar. Randall showed me it. He didn't show me the rear wheel, though. *That *I would have picked up!
> 
> hmmm well it technically was not for sale when it was hanging at ace.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alexi said:


> hmmm well it technically was not for sale when it was hanging at ace.


For a price, everything is for sale.


----------



## alexi (May 21, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> For a price, everything is for sale.


it's not the first time didi has tried to sell my stuff.

Ok so I'm not sure who raced it, but it was built by Chris (not the owner of Rhgin, but a builder) who some either raced it himself or ended back with it when he moved over to building for Merlin. When he left Merlin it ended up in the dumpster, another Merlin employee snagged it and it sat in his house for 10 or so years.

The fork I got from jay of ti smiths (I think it was ti smiths?), he says the fork was built by a chance for a chance employee by Igleheart. Igleheart says he could have made it but y'know so long ago and all that.


































it's got a mix of 9 speede xtr/xt components going on it, a white brothers ti bar, salsa stem and seatpost ect. I need to find a base plate for the xtr headset i have or it's gonna get a pretty schwappy ritchey.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alexi said:


> it's not the first time didi has tried to sell my stuff.






alexi said:


> Ok so I'm not sure who raced it, but it was built by Chris (not the owner of Rhgin, but a builder) who some either raced it himself or ended back with it when he moved over to building for Merlin. When he left Merlin it ended up in the dumpster, another Merlin employee snagged it and it sat in his house for 10 or so years.
> 
> The fork I got from jay of ti smiths (I think it was ti smiths?), he says the fork was built by a chance for a chance employee by Igleheart. Igleheart says he could have made it but y'know so long ago and all that.


It was most likely built by Chris Igleheart. He worked for Christian, and actually acquired all of the Rhygin tools when they went belly-up. Drop him a line as I'm sure he'd remember building a team bike.

Anyway, looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## alexi (May 21, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> It was most likely built by Chris Igleheart. He worked for Christian, and actually acquired all of the Rhygin tools when they went belly-up. Drop him a line as I'm sure he'd remember building a team bike.
> 
> Anyway, looking good so far! :thumbsup:


just got clarification, it was built by Adam, but raced by someone else. Chris Igleheart has seen the bike, and is not a fan of Christian from what I can tell.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

alexi said:


> just got clarification, it was built by Adam, but raced by someone else. Chris Igleheart has seen the bike, and is not a fan of Christian from what I can tell.


Yeah, in general Christian doesn't get a whole lot of love in the Boston area. Well, except by those of us that have his great bikes. 

By the way, what's the serial number on that beast? I gather it's a later model.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

Just to clarify, that Bike Alexi had was not built by Adam, that was the first Rhygin ever Built, i bought the frame from him and Christian now has it back in his stable and confirmed it was #1. it still had the original red powder coat and original decals.... on a side note i was reunited with a Sugino Tension disc i built back in 1992 also bought from Alexi, thanks again Alexi.....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

the anchor said:


> Just to clarify, that Bike Alexi had was not built by Adam, that was the first Rhygin ever Built, i bought the frame from him and Christian now has it back in his stable and confirmed it was #1. it still had the original red powder coat and original decals.... on a side note i was reunited with a Sugino Tension disc i built back in 1992 also bought from Alexi, thanks again Alexi.....


Yeah, just got your e-mail. I was a little slow in getting back about grabbing the Sugino Tension disc, though it seems it went to a much better home with you. Especially with the history.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

After 18 years, my 1994 Rhygin Ra was due for a makeover! Single speed conversion (new seat and chain stays) was done by Circle A Cycles. It's now ready for the next 18 years!

A little history. Here it is in 1996:










A modern approach in 2008:










Added some NOS Syncros Revolution cranks in 2009:










In 2010 with some tasty period correct bits:










And now as a single speed:






















































































































Specs:

Frame: 1994 Rhygin Ra, 2012 Circle A Cycles Seat and Chain Stays
Fork: White Brothers Loop
Hubs: Chris King
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Rims: ENVE XC
Quick Release (Rear): Cook Bros. Racing
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Crankset: White Industries ENO
Chainring: White Industries 34T
Chain: SRAM
Cog: Chris King 18T
Bottom Bracket: White Industries Titanium
Handlebars: Black Sheep Titanium
Grips: ODI
Stem: Firefly Titanium
Headset: Chris King Titanium NoThreadSet
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Paul Components Love Lever Compact
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR
Seat Post: Firefly Titanium
Head Badge: Jen Green
Place of Origin: Charlestown, MA / Providence, RI


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Outstanding as always. Why no 650b?


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I like it and wow - you modified that frame a lot, is that a whole new rear end?

edit: yes, it is. Missed it while looking at your pictures.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That poor bike can't stand any more plastic surgeries!!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll take Colker for the win please


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks good! I like the seatpost a lot, the grips not so much.

Have you decided what color are you going with for next year?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

993rs said:


> Outstanding as always. Why no 650b?


Thanks!  My Firefly and IF Deluxe both sport 650B so I decided to run the original size for the Rhygin. It'll fit 650B so there's always that flexibility. I debated long and hard as to the design of the bike and am really pleased with the final product.



blilrat said:


> I like it and wow - you modified that frame a lot, is that a whole new rear end?
> 
> edit: yes, it is. Missed it while looking at your pictures.


Thanks!  Well, Circle A Cycles did all the hard work! I have the original rear end and want to use it for something in my shop.



colker1 said:


> That poor bike can't stand any more plastic surgeries!!


Possibly in another 18 years.



yo-Nate-y said:


> Looks good! I like the seatpost a lot, the grips not so much.
> 
> Have you decided what color are you going with for next year?


Thanks. Firefly did the seat post and stem, (I also have flat Ti bars, but like the Black Sheep rider bars better). The grips match a Fizik test saddle I acquired that I ended up not using. The color is growing on me and it kind of matches the anodizing on the stem and seat post.

Something that was very important to me with this built was using as many parts as I could that are manufactured in the USA. The frame (with Paragon sliders), fork, headset, head badge, hubs, rims, cog, seat post, stem, handlebars, crankset, chainring, bottom bracket, brake levers, grips and rear skewer (the only "vintage" part left) all fit the bill.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice evolution and a true testament to the statement "steel is real"!!! 

Great work Mr. Riskydrawlz, as always, and yet one more reason to keep a trusty steed that fits you and rides well! 

Hmmmmm......


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

blak_byke said:


> Nice evolution and a true testament to the statement "steel is real"!!!
> 
> Great work Mr. Riskydrawlz, as always, and yet one more reason to keep a trusty steed that fits you and rides well!
> 
> Hmmmmm......


Thanks! After 18 years of ownership, it's still my go-to bike.

Oh, and *993rs*, it's currently in a 650B configuration.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

You have inspired a second 650b project for me this winter!


----------

